# Sono sconvolto



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Questo non la conoscevo. Ma provate ad ascoltarla in luce dei rapporti di coppia malati, dei rapporti uomo e donna, dell'adulterio ecc...e anche alla luce dei recenti fatti sul forum...Incredibile. Cavoli, quanti punti di contatto tra me e quest'uomo...altra figura che ha esercitato su di me un fascino indicibile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVRKDNAI-fA&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

MAH!

A volte sei tu chi sconvolgi!

:sorpreso:

:confuso:

:uhoh:​


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH!
> 
> A volte sei tu chi sconvolgi!
> 
> ...


Come sai sono un'appassonato di storia.
La cosa che più mi affascina della storia sono le sue interpolazioni. Al punto che quando fui all'esame di maturità scrissi perchè evitavo di svolgere il tema di storia, non conoscendo le tendenze politiche della commissione. Tutte le figure maledette della storia, hanno esercitato, da sempre su di me un fascino incredibile. 
Com'è possibile che un'oscuro maestrino di scuola elementare sia arrivato a tanto?
Si fa presto a parlare, ma intanto il 1936/7 fu un'anno d'oro per i conti dello stato italiano. Poi tutto è andato a puttane, con pagine nerissime, la peggiore l'8 settembre del 1943.
Ma è interessante osservare il cammino dei popoli, lui, lo stesso che fu osannato da una folla immensa, fu poi appeso dalla stessa folla che in lui aveva creduto, a piazzale Loreto.
Ovvio non c'era libertà nè rispetto, prova ne sia, che le migliori teste d'Italia non erano con lui. Ma diciamocelo, Silvio con tutti i suoi mezzi mediatici, non è riuscito ad arrivare dove è arrivato lui. Poteva agire molto diversamente, Mussolini, ma come sarebbe stato accettato il dialogo con le democrazie parlamentari? Europee? Mussolini ( IMHO) era l'unico che sarebbe stato capace di fermare Hitler. Invece fu lasciato solo.

A tanti ancora oggi sfugge il suo tempismo. 
Nel 1939 fu invasa la Polonia.
E per il Duce fu: " E mo che famo?".
Fu che ci tocca mettersi con Hitler, altrimenti quello ci distrugge.

Nessuno immaginava che sarebbe finita a quel modo eh?


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai sono un'appassonato di storia.
> La cosa che più mi affascina della storia sono le sue interpolazioni. Al punto che quando fui all'esame di maturità scrissi perchè evitavo di svolgere il tema di storia, non conoscendo le tendenze politiche della commissione. Tutte le figure maledette della storia, hanno esercitato, da sempre su di me un fascino incredibile.
> Com'è possibile che un'oscuro maestrino di scuola elementare sia arrivato a tanto?
> Si fa presto a parlare, ma intanto il 1936/7 fu un'anno d'oro per i conti dello stato italiano. Poi tutto è andato a puttane, con pagine nerissime, la peggiore l'8 settembre del 1943.
> ...



Si, lui fu costretto a mettersi con Hitler.



Niente affatto, fecero la fine che fanno tutti i tiranni.


Buonanotte Pincetone, sogni d'oro  .


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai sono un'appassonato di storia.
> La cosa che più mi affascina della storia sono le sue interpolazioni. Al punto che quando fui all'esame di maturità scrissi perchè evitavo di svolgere il tema di storia, non conoscendo le tendenze politiche della commissione. Tutte le figure maledette della storia, hanno esercitato, da sempre su di me un fascino incredibile.
> Com'è possibile che un'oscuro maestrino di scuola elementare sia arrivato a tanto?
> Si fa presto a parlare, ma intanto il 1936/7 fu un'anno d'oro per i conti dello stato italiano. Poi tutto è andato a puttane, con pagine nerissime, la peggiore l'8 settembre del 1943.
> ...


 
Conte, cazzo, la storia ti piacerà anche, ma non ti insegna proprio nulla?
Dove credi che agiscano meglio virus e batteri: in un punto sano del corpo od in uno in qualche modo indifeso?
Come credi che fosse la condizione dell'Italia allora (e della Germania, nell'ottica dell'influenza hitleriana)?
La Storia ha una sua meccanica, ma è molto elementare, e può essere sconvolta da piccolissimi particolari legati prevalentemente al caso (non potendo essere stabilita una regola oltre un certo livello di complessità).

Giudichi positivamente l'affiancamento di Mussolini a Hitler dopo il '39?
A me è parsa solo la solita vigliaccheria di schierarsi coi più forti, tanto quanto la misera entrata in guerra con la Francia..... a guerra finita.
Miseria bestiale, legge della giungla, ben distante dall'umano valore.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, cazzo, la storia ti piacerà anche, ma non ti insegna proprio nulla?
> Dove credi che agiscano meglio virus e batteri: in un punto sano del corpo od in uno in qualche modo indifeso?
> Come credi che fosse la condizione dell'Italia allora (e della Germania, nell'ottica dell'influenza hitleriana)?
> La Storia ha una sua meccanica, ma è molto elementare, e può essere sconvolta da piccolissimi particolari legati prevalentemente al caso (non potendo essere stabilita una regola oltre un certo livello di complessità).
> ...


Allora se tu leggi molto Marx ed Hengels, scoprirai un tentativo di lucida analisi del meccanicismo dell'evolversi delle società. Di fatto, come dici tu, le cose vengono sconvolte da vari fattori, non imprevedibili, ma rigorosamente sottovalutati. 
La Germania nel 1919 era qualcosa di abominevole. Il popolo tedesco fu umiliato come non mai, da condizioni di pace, inconcepibili. Ok, Alce, smettiamola di litigare, d'ora poi pace, ma tu mi lasci il tuo giardino, e la tua casa e vai a vivere in strada.

Io trovo l'affiancamento di Mussolini, la scelta del male minore, da un lato, e dall'altro un'atto da sborone, come dire: Io sono l'ago della bilancia, su questa faccendina. Di fatto, la potenza militare italiana faceva ridere i polli, al confronto di quella macchina prodigiosa che fu la wermarcht.

Hitler, ha avuto buonissime possibilità di vincere quella guerra eh?

Facciamo un' esempio.
Quando nacque la lega, tutti risero, difronte alle buffonate di Bossi.
Pensa che all'epoca avevo un'amica yugoslava, che diceva spaventatissima, che l'Italia, a causa di Bossi sarebbe crollata in una guerra civile e io la coglionavo dicendo, che noi italiani, non siamo teste calde, che ai matrimoni sparano con i fucili e le pistole al cielo. Non abbiamo in testa nessuna grande serbia da realizzare.
Però chi avrebbe detto che quel movimento così scalcagnato, sarebbe divenuto per lo meno così rilevante?

Resta da capire come una Germania poverissima e ridotta alla fame, vessata dalla crisi economica, travolta dalla disoccupazione, per colpa di un caporale mal riuscito, si sia trasformata in una macchina da guerra estremamente efficente ed efficace. Cazzo, quelli là, hanno mancato di poco l'atomica eh? Non erano deficenti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se tu leggi molto Marx ed Hengels, scoprirai un tentativo di lucida analisi del meccanicismo dell'evolversi delle società. Di fatto, come dici tu, le cose vengono sconvolte da vari fattori, non imprevedibili, ma rigorosamente sottovalutati.
> La Germania nel 1919 era qualcosa di abominevole. Il popolo tedesco fu umiliato come non mai, da condizioni di pace, inconcepibili. Ok, Alce, smettiamola di litigare, d'ora poi pace, ma tu mi lasci il tuo giardino, e la tua casa e vai a vivere in strada.
> 
> Io trovo l'affiancamento di Mussolini, la scelta del male minore, da un lato, e dall'altro un'atto da sborone, come dire: Io sono l'ago della bilancia, su questa faccendina. Di fatto, la potenza militare italiana faceva ridere i polli, al confronto di quella macchina prodigiosa che fu la wermarcht.
> ...


 
E' stato l'insieme delle cose a creare quel "risveglio". Considera che i tedeschi sono nazionalisti da quando la Germania ancora non esisteva (geologicamente, intendo), ed è storia dei secoli che non ci sia nulla di meglio di una bella guerra, magari persa, per innescare la rinascita di un popolo. La presenza di un cazzone malato come Hitler non ha fatto altro che indirizzare tale rinascita verso una direzione folle, non ne è stato in realtà l'artefice. Intendo dire che nell'arco di qualche tempo la Germania si sarebbe comunque risollevata, e magari si sarebbe comunque mossa in direzione di una campagna di conquista, ma lo avrebbe fatto in maniera diversa se non si fosse inserita nel meccanismo naturale un personaggio come Hitler, il quale ha in primo luogo ha permesso che si raggruppassero ed acquisissero potere personaggi che similmente a lui portavano con sè mentalità malate, per quanto in alcuni casi geniali.

Nulla di eccezionale, solo un insieme di fattori favorevoli a quegli sviluppi. Nessun reale "grande personaggio", solo pericolosi parvenù ben incastrati nel puzzle, che se così non fossero stati, sarebbero scomparsi tra la folla.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Ottobre 2010)

Hitler non ha vinto perchè aveva contro due grandi nemici: Churchill e sè stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hitler non ha vinto perchè aveva contro due grandi nemici: Churchill e sè stesso.


Vero...
Io adoro da matti la cultura germanica. Anche musicalmente, per esempio, sulla interpretazione di Bach, mi attengo con rigore, alla scuola tedescona di Karl Richter, Ramin, Walcha, Rilling, Rubsam...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Però per esempio rimettere insieme economicamente l'est con l'ovest è stato mirabile. Ragazzi ok, cade il muro di Berlino, ok, ma il giorno dopo 25 marchi dell'est, valevano neanche 7 di quelli dell'ovest. Incredibile come città come weimar, o Lipsia, che nell'800 erano altissime fucine, finirono durante gli anni del dopoguerra in un degrado micidiale. Hitler era convinto, come Bush, di esportare la democrazia no? Il popolo tedesco sovrano del mondo, per la salute del mondo.
Beh ha fatto le cose troppo in fretta impegnandosi su troppi fronti, la mossa contro la Russia fu uno sbaglio terribile. Ma come fece lo sborone con i francesi, con la storia del vagone del 1918, così pensava di fare con la russia, riuscire dove Napoleone aveva fallito. Stesso dicasi con l'Inghilterra...cazzo si accanì con l'Inghilterra per niente. Ma se osservi bene, diede parecchio filo da torcere agli americani. Ciò arrivano sboroni freschi, convinti di fare i castigamatti, guarda quanto ci misero gli americani a risalire l'Italia. 

Vedi Alce, strana anche sta storia, gli USA, espertissimi a portare i conflitti fuori dal loro paese, vennero a fare i castigamatti in europa, scrollandosi di dosso le pesantissime responsabilità che ebbero con il crack nel 1929, nel creare enormi casini economici nel vecchio continente.

Churchill comunque sbagliò a sottovalutare Hitler.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Ottobre 2010)

I tedeschi possono essere ammirati solo nell loro modo estremamente schematico e meccanicistico col quale affrontano ogni cosa. Grava su di loro una fondamentale "stupidità", un'insensibilità nascosta ad arte da un'ammirevole complessità degli schemi.
Gli artisti tedeschi sono grandi architetti, ma togli loro la grandiosità della struttura e rimarrà ben poco.
Questa è la mia esperienza diretta del "germanico". Studiando con loro TaiChiChuan mi sono reso conto di quanto essi, pur bravissimi, fossero estremamente lontani dalla sostanza di ciò che si faceva. Impeccabili, apparentemente profondi, in realtà nel momento in cui li porti un capello fuori dallo schema.....crollano miseramente. E non sono capaci di accettarlo.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai sono un'appassonato di storia.
> La cosa che più mi affascina della storia sono le sue interpolazioni. Al punto che quando fui all'esame di maturità scrissi perchè evitavo di svolgere il tema di storia, non conoscendo le tendenze politiche della commissione. Tutte le figure maledette della storia, hanno esercitato, da sempre su di me un fascino incredibile.
> Com'è possibile che un'oscuro maestrino di scuola elementare sia arrivato a tanto?
> Si fa presto a parlare, ma intanto il 1936/7 fu un'anno d'oro per i conti dello stato italiano. Poi tutto è andato a puttane, con pagine nerissime, la peggiore l'8 settembre del 1943.
> ...


L'Italia prefascista era una nazione in crisi di identità e di ideali. il Fascismo con un abile propaganda fatta di slogan populisti e nazionalisti fece breccia proprio nei cuori e nelle menti dei ceti sociali più poveri, che vedevano in Mussolini e nei suoi ideali la speranza per la propria rinascita. 
Nulla di diverso da quello che hanno fatto altri tiranni e da quello che sta facendo Berlusconi in questo periodo storico in Italia. Difficilmente questi personaggi potrebbero avere un gran successo in Paesi con un livello di cultura un po' più alto della media..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (9 Ottobre 2010)

Ad ogni modo io non credo che Mussolini fosse un uomo malvagio. Era solo un grande sognatore, alla stregua di altri personaggi come Lenin e Che Guevara che sventolavano bandiere di altri colori e ideali politici profondamente diversi. 

Buscopann


----------

